
Show HN: Pgsh branches your Postgres database like Git - sastraxi
https://github.com/sastraxi/pgsh
======
gzeus
it's very cool. But could you improve the docs a bit? hard to understand

~~~
sastraxi
Good shout; the README is kind of a brain-dump of usage instructions and
motivation right now. Anything giving you trouble in particular?

